# Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???



## kerasounta (5. Oktober 2011)

habe die letzten tage viel über Brandungsrollen gelesen..

bin dabei auf Abu Garcia Multirollen gestoßen die angeblich hohe Weiten zulassen....

was empfiehlt ihr mir?

eine gute Multirolle von Abu oder lieber doch eine reine brandungsrolle wie die Ryobi Proskyer oder shimano Ultegra...

hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit den Weitwurfmultirollen?

habe noch nie eine benutzt #d

Gruß und bis Petersen


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hi! ABU 6500 oder Penn 525 benutze ich für Mono, die Ultegras und Power Aeros für Geflochtene.
Klappt beides ganz gut, aber ich fische Multis seit ich laufen kann und habe das Angeln damit gelernt.
Wenn ich nicht zufällig mit Multis umgehen könnte, würde ich mir den Ärger ersparen... .
Petri


----------



## kerasounta (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! ABU 6500 oder Penn 525 benutze ich für Mono, die Ultegras und Power Aeros für Geflochtene.
> Klappt beides ganz gut, aber ich fische Multis seit ich laufen kann und habe das Angeln damit gelernt.
> Wenn ich nicht zufällig mit Multis umgehen könnte, würde ich mir den Ärger ersparen... .
> Petri



habe von einem Griechen gehört das wenn man mit ner Multirolle werfen kann die Würfe definitiv weiter gehen da das Abrollsystem der Rolle weniger widerstand bietet...

weiß nicht ob das zutrifft.... was ist die Schwierigkeit beim werfen?

kannse mir das theoretisch erklären? #t


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

In geübten Händen wirft die Multi weiter. Hier bekommt man brauchbare Rollen (und die dafür passenden Ruten):
*http://www.surfcasting.de/7.html*


----------



## cafabu (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Moinsen,
Multis werden beim Brandungsangel immer häufiger genutzt. Das Problem ist wirklich das Nachrollen der Spuhle beim Werfen. Wenn man wirklich den letzten Meter Wurfweite noch nutzen will, dreht man die Fliehkraftbremse raus. Keult mit aller Kraft raus und dann den Moment zu fassen wo der Daumen die Spuhle bremsen muss, erfordert viel Gefühl und Erfahrung. Zumal man nicht immer das Einschlagen des Bleies sieht. Mit Bremse kommt man unwesentlich weiter als mit einer sehr guten Stationären mit sehr guter Schnurverlegung.
Ich selbst fische beim Spinangeln und Salzwasser fast nur mit der Multi. Meine erste Brandungserfahrung mit der Multi war ein Kaos mit laufenden Perücken, obwohl ich multisicher bin. Für gelegendliche Brandungsangelei würde ich die Stationär nehemen.
Carsten


----------



## kerasounta (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

dann werd ich ma schauen....

danke für eure Infos, ich denke ich mach mir die mühe eine Multirolle zu testen....

vielleicht kaufe ich auch eine Multirolle von abu und gehe dami angeln....
ich denke ich bekomme das hin.... nach ein paar hundert Würfen, wenn auch nicht so ihr Profis nach Jahren der erfahrung..


die abu garcia scheinen wohl die besten zu sein für weite Würfe....

denke so um die 200 euro muss ich wohl eh rechnen, egal ob gute Stationärweitwurfrolle oder Multibrandungsrolle..

ach immer dieses kaufen , weiß jetzt nicht welche Rolle.... tendiere zur Fox Stratos weil die weite Würfe zulässt oder ne Abu Garcia 6500 wie hier vom Kameraden beschrieben...

oder ich kaufe beide  ....


----------



## basslawine (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

hallo,

das meiste ist schon gesagt:

der gesamte wurfablauf beim werfen mit der multi ist anders: eher gleichmäßige als abrupte Beschleunigung der Rute, deshalb insgesamt köderschonender, etc blablabla:

falls es dich interessiert, wirf mal einen Blick hierher, da gibt es einige nette Tutorials (english):

http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Sea-Angl...Fishing-Advice/Fishing-Tips/Casting-Guidance/

gruss Marco


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Die Frage ist, welche Rute du hast. Für Multi oder Stationär?


----------



## kerasounta (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



basslawine schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> das meiste ist schon gesagt:
> 
> ...




oh das wollte ich noch wissen...super!

ich bin nämlich eher der Werfer der vom Speed lebt
das heißt das ist die Stationärrolle die Richtige für mich.
Andererseits hab ich immer das Problem das egal was für ne schnur, ob Monofil oder polyfil, ich min. einmal am tag Schnursalat habe...egal ob Balzer Surf Rolle, Daiwa Rolle oder tica Rolle...
..... am Mittelmeer kommt man schnell auf ein paar Hundert Würfe... denn das Mittelmeer lässt es garnicht zu den köder lange am haken zu lassen..

viel Kleinkram sodass man alle 15 min. neuen Köder draufbügeln muss...
wie du schon sagtest Köderschonend ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig..

ich werde das mal lesen und nach Kauf und Test berichten, einen versuch mit Multirolle ist es Wert um auch mal den unterschied zu sehen...

Gruß Kleanthis


----------



## mike 850T (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



> denke so um die 200 euro muss ich wohl eh rechnen, egal ob gute Stationärweitwurfrolle oder Multibrandungsrolle..


für 200 kanst du beides kaufen muss nicht immer teuer/neu sein.
Ich bin ab 14/10 ein woche auf Fehmarn(wulfenhalz) ABU´S/Daiwa multis kanst du probieren _wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist.  _
 grüße mike(German speaking Welshman)#h


----------



## kerasounta (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

hab mich entschieden jetz doch Stationärrollen zu nehmen..

habe bereits eine Penn Surfmaster 750 gekauft...

will jetz aber noch 2 bessere Wurfrollen kaufen..

schwanke zwischen Shimano big baitrunner lc - ultegra xsa 14000 oder ner Fox stratos...

welche sind die besten Weitwurfrollen mit der ich vielleicht 150 m und mehr schaffen könnte...#t

is sehr wichtig..preislich nehmen die sich nicht viel...

aber von der PErformanc her gibt es sicherlich Unterschiede...

die Ryobi Proskyer Pro oder Okuma distance surf sind die günstigeren Varianten aber ich denke mit denen schaffe ich dann doch nicht 150 m...

bitte um hilfe...

Für die Daiwa Basiair surf 45 oder Die Top Modelle von Shimano reicht mein Budget nicht aus , auch wenn das genau die modelle sind mit denen man vielleicht mit genug Power im Ei die 200m knacken könnte..also ich zumindest :q


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hi! Du schaffst mit keiner Rolle 150m.
Aber mit der Ultegra wirst Du am nächsten kommen... .
Petri


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Du schaffst mit keiner Rolle 150m.
> Aber mit der Ultegra wirst Du am nächsten kommen... .
> Petri




muss natürlich dazu sagen... das ich im weitwurf zumindest beim Schlagball in der Schule Rekorde aufgestellt habe.
Also ich denke nur wenig Menschen werfen nen 200gr Schlagball über 90 m ........

kenne bis heute keinen der jemals mehr geschafft hat als ich, deswegen auch mein zutrauen mit guten Rollen und ner guten Rute weit zu kommen...

die Fox soll doch laut diesm ian chilcott 200m geschafft haben....

Gruß und  Petros dank für den tip rhinefisher

ich denke eine 14000er  ultegra wird es werden ..jetz bin ich noch zwischen eine Shimano BBRunner LC und einer Fox Stratos.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hi! Ja - Werbung ist geduldig... .
Über die Stratos habe ich dermaßen viel Negatives gehört, dass ich da die Finger vonlassen würde.
Die LC ist mir zu schwer und zu kompliziert beim Innenleben - das kann für eine Bradungrolle nicht gut sein.
Und glaub mir; für 150m brauchst Du heftigen Rückenwind - ganz egal wie Sportlich Du bist.. .
Petri


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Ja - Werbung ist geduldig... .
> Über die Stratos habe ich dermaßen viel Negatives gehört, dass ich da die Finger vonlassen würde.
> Die LC ist mir zu schwer und zu kompliziert beim Innenleben - das kann für eine Bradungrolle nicht gut sein.
> Und glaub mir; für 150m brauchst Du heftigen Rückenwind - ganz egal wie Sportlich Du bist.. .
> Petri



hast natürlich Recht bei Gegenwind kannse nen Wurfarm haben wie du willst da wird es schwer...

im sommer bei windstille schon eher zu schaffen......

der Weitwurf hängt ja nicht nur vom Werfer ab, die Rute und Rolle müssen ausbalanciert sein und auch das Wetter muss mitspielen....
Das Problem is ja auch das die BBrunner LC und die Fox beides Karpfenrollen sind und ich denke ich bin da mit ner reinen Brandungsrolle besser dran...

die fox sollte ja eigentlich bei dem Preis und dem Material gut sein...
aber ein paar schlechte Dinge hab ich auch schon gelesen, scheint wohl doch nicht in der P/L...

bin jetz echt ratlos, doch ne ryobi oder okuma distance surf 80 oder doch ne ultegra 14000 und ne fox....

man is das doof... müsste alle hier liegen haben und testen...
geht ja leider nicht


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Kaufe dir doch einfach 2 Ultegras... .
Petri


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hallo,

Eigentlich braucht eine stationärrolle für die Brandung nur wenige Grundparameter:

- möglichst grosser Spulendurchmesser (ggf. konische Spulenform)
- Vernünftige Schnurverlegung
- Antitwist Schnurlaufröllchen im Umlenkbügel
- für geflochtene Schnüre eine Metall-Abwurfkante am Spulenrand
- Frontbremse, die sich wirklich zudrehen lässt zum werfen

da es eigentlich keine auf Dauer Salzwasserfesten Stationärrollen gibt (ausser vielleicht Stella, Saltiga, cabo und konsorten), sind folgende Faktoren meiner Meinung nach eher kontraproduktiv:

- mehr als drei Kugellager
- Freilauf, unnötiges mechanisches Geraffel, dass nur kaputt geht

Musterbeispiel für einen guten Kompromiss ist für mich die Daiwa emblem xt in 5500 oder 6000, gibts gebraucht in der Bucht für 50-70€ und macht genau das, was man braucht, hat bei nichtgefallen einen guten Wiederverkaufswert und kann man auch mal als Boots- oder Wallerrolle (liebe Wallerfreunde, ich weiß ihr seht das differenzierter) mißbrauchen.

gruss Marco


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und glaub mir; für 150m brauchst Du heftigen Rückenwind - ganz egal wie Sportlich Du bist.. .
> Petri


  dazu häng ich hier noch mal kurz *zwei postings von Abumann* an, der mal vor ein paar Jahren einen Wurfweitenvergleich gemacht hat, werfen sollte er können, da er schon seit Jahren die DMV Castinggruppe organisiert und auch schon selber auf einigen Turnieren unterwegs war:

*Posting 1:*


Moin moin,

ich habe jetzt einmal reichhaltig getestet (mir tun die Knochen immer  noch weh), aber ich hoffe, ich habe ein deutliches Ergebnis dabei  erzielt. Dankenswerter Weise konnte ich mir Vorführgerät des Händlers  meines Vertrauens nehmen, daher hatte ich ein paar tolle Kombos,  allerdings alles im ‚höheren Preissegment’, um es vorsichtig  auszudrücken – die Multirollenkombination war noch die günstigste!

Gerät war also folgendes:

Set 1: Rute: Shimano Surf Leader BX, 4,25m, Rolle: Daiwa Basia Surf, Schnur: SpiderWire Code Red 0,14mm, Tapered Schlagschnur sowie Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, Tapered Schlagschnur

Set 2: Rute: Daiwa SkyCaster, 4,25m, Rolle: Daiwa Basia Surf, Schnur: SpiderWire Code Red 0,14mm, Tapered Schlagschnur sowie Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, Tapered Schlagschnur

Set 3: Rute: Century Tip Tornado Sport, 3,96m, Rolle: Daiwa Basia Surf, Schnur: SpiderWire Code Red 0,14mm, Tapered Schlagschnur, Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, Tapered Schlagschnur

Set 4: Rute: Century Tip Tornado Sport, 3,96m, Rolle: Abu 5500 C3 CT Mag Elite, Schnur: Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, 0,70mm Schlagschnur

Ich habe pro Ruten-Rollen-Schnur-Kombination drei Würfe gemacht und den  jeweils weitesten gemessen (allzu groß waren die Weitenunterschiede  nicht bei jeweils einer Kombination); gemessen habe ich ordentlich mit  Stahlseil, dann habe ich immer auf ganze Meter abgerundet – ich denke, Zentimeter  sind nur zweitrangig in diesem Fall. 125 und 150 Gramm habe ich an  einem Tag gemacht, 175 und 200 am zweiten (und ich mag schon 175 Gramm  nicht, 200 taten dann schon richtig weh!  )

Die Ergebnisse:

1. 125 Gramm

Set 1: 161 Meter / 156 Meter
Set 2: 158 Meter / 152 Meter
Set 3: 176 Meter / 169 Meter
Set 4: 191 Meter

2. 150 Gramm

Set 1: 165 Meter / 159 Meter
Set 2: 166 Meter / 159 Meter
Set 3: 178 Meter / 168 Meter
Set 4: 189 Meter

3. 175 Gramm

Set 1: 153 Meter / 149 Meter
Set 2: 160 Meter / 154 Meter
Set 3: 169 Meter / 162 Meter
Set 4: 175 Meter

Set 4: 200 Gramm (liebevoll ‚AUA’ genannt – bei jedem Wurf! :c )

Set 1: 143 Meter / 138 Meter
Set 2: 150 Meter / 144 Meter
Set 3: 162 Meter / 157 Meter
Set 4: 166 Meter

Ich habe bei jedem Wurf das Blei nach hinten abgelegt; es wurden gleichförmige Bleie benutzt.

Es kann ja jeder mal nachrechnen, wie viele Würfe ich gemacht habe... |pftroest:  Mal eine Schätzung: Wie viele Würfe macht man eigentlich so an einem  Brandungsabend, dann aber über den Abend verteilt? Ich schätze,  vielleicht dreißig mit zwei Ruten, ist das realistisch?         

*Posting 2:*

Sodele, 

wie gewünscht war ich mal los, um auszuprobieren, wie weit ich einfach so und dann mit Vorfach schmeiße; ich nahm als Gerät meine Century Tip Tornado Sport, Abu 6500 CT Mag Elite, 28er Daiwa Tournament Schnur, und warf einmal nur mit Blei, einmal mit Vorfach - ein Haken geklippt, Breakaway Impact Blei, auf dem Haken ein Twister als Wattiersatz. Hier die Ergebnisse:

1. Mit Wind im Rücken; Gewicht: 150 Gramm:

Nur Blei: 191 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 157 Meter

2. Mit Wind im Rücken, Gewicht: 175 Gramm:

Nur mit Blei: 181 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 150 Meter

3. Gegen den Wind; Gewicht: 150 Gramm:

Nur Blei: 163 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 127 Meter

4. Gegen den Wind; Gewicht: 175 Gramm:

Nur Blei: 162 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 120 Meter

5. Mal zum Spaß statt normalem Blei ein Krallenblei, ebenfalls Breakaway Impact:

Mit Vorfach, 175 Gramm Kralle: 109 Meter
Mit Vorfach, 200 Gramm Kralle: 96 Meter

Die Bedingungen auf der Wiese waren mal wieder wirklich gut, man kann  sauber ablegen, sauber einen Ausfallschritt machen beim Werfen - ich  befürchte ja, unter realen Strandbedingungen leidet die Weite noch mehr,  und nein, ich bin überzeugt, ach was, ich wette, nur weil man statt  meiner 31er eine 14er Geflochtene benutzt, wirft man noch immer keine  160 Meter mit Montage gegen den Wind!         

*Ende Zitat Abumann*

gruß Marco


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



basslawine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eigentlich braucht eine stationärrolle für die Brandung nur wenige Grundparameter:
> 
> ...



welche würdest du ausser den daiwa empfehlen?
Freilauf haben die ultegras nicht denke ich...
bin kurz davor bei nordfishing 77 2 ultegras 14000 zu bestellen..vielleicht gibts rabatt..

denke das okuma und mitchell die günstigen sind, die vielleicht nach 20 mal 
Peitschen knallen lassen durch sind...

Ich brauche Rollen die hohe Fliehkräfte vertragen, weil wenn ich Peitsche meine das werf ich die wie ne Peitsche....

und vor allem müssen sie beim kurbeln sauber und ruhig laufen..

hate damals die Balzer Surf in Groß und die war nach 5 mal angeln hin..

bei Daiwa kommt eigentlich nur die Entoh 5500 in Frage vom Kern her und Weitwurf performance....

die anderen Tournament sind ja für mich nicht zu bezahlen....
es sei denn ich will mich von meiner Frau scheiden lassen #t:q


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

@Basslawine

danke für den Post, sieh so aus das man mit ner Abi Multirollle und wenn geübt, mit der Multi gut werfen kann...

ich kann dir nur sagen das mein Kollege unten eine Surfcasting Rute aus Italien hatte, weiß nicht ob die Vercelli oder Bad Bass Tech Tournament..

die meter wurden gemessen durch eine Schnur die neu war und gekennzeichet... sodass man auf den meter wusste wie weit man geworfen hat...

Der Strand war eben und der wind so gut wie nicht zu spüren....kein Wellengang  ....

Er hat ca. 20 Würfe gemacht mit 150gr....

der weiteste war laut Schnuranzeige 175 meter....

ich denke wenn man sein Equipment kennt und weiß wieviel Blei man braucht und die Gegebenheiten opimal sind..

kann man mit Vorfach um die 170-180 m werfen... kommt natürlich auf das Vorfach an....

200m Marke is am Strand wohl nicht zu schaffen.....

Das Gerät was von Abuman benutzt wurde ist so ziemlich das beste was es gibt.... allein die Rolle ist ja Welklasse...


----------



## hans albers (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

moin,

die schnur mit farbigen abschnitten
nennt man keulenschnur, sie verjüngt sich im durchmesser
nach hinten für grösserer wurfweite...

ausserdem braucht in der brandung nicht immer 150m weit
rauszufeuern, manchmal stehen die fische nicht mal 40m 
weit..

greetz
lars


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



antonio schrieb:


> schnurlänge die draußen ist, ist aber noch nicht die wurfweite.
> außer für spezialisten sind 150m mit normaler montage nicht real oder eben mal ne ausnahme.
> 
> antonio



da ist jetz schon 10 meter abgerechnet für Wassertiefe die ca. 2- 5 meter beträgt in der Tiefe...

kann auch sein das es nur 160 m effektiv waren, wenn man großzügig abrechnet....

was für rollen benutzt du für die Brandung antonio???

Die Italiener sind ja Brandunspezis und bauen geile Ruten


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



kerasounta schrieb:


> bin kurz davor bei nordfishing 77 2 ultegras 14000 zu bestellen..vielleicht gibts rabatt..



Die Daiwas waren nur ein Bsp. für einen vernünftigen Kompromiss. 
Ich denke, dass dir hier im Board so ziemlich alle Brandungsangler die Ultegras empfehlen würden, wenn du also das Geld dafür in die Hand zu nehmen bereit bist, machst du wahrscheinlich nichts falsch.
Ich habe die Ultegra persönlich nie geangelt, sondern nur eine 8000er Biomaster, und die war schon sehr gut.

Gruss Marco


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hi! Der ABUmann macht das als Sport - da kann man davon ausgehen dass er wirklich mit seiner Ambassadeur umgehen kann.
Bis man soweit ist, ohne Fliehkraftbremse zu werfen, vergehen viele Jahre.. .
Auch ist so eine schnelle Century nicht einfach zu werfen.
Diese Wurfweiten sind für Angler kaum zu erreichen.
Das ist aber auch nicht nötig; wenn man mit Paternoster und Köder auf über 100m kommt, erreicht man auch im Mittelmeer die Fische und kann die Einheimischen schon zum Staunen bringen.. .
Die Ultegras benutze ich seit bestimmt 10 Jahren unter zum Teil härtesten Bedingungen - bis heute keinerlei Fehler zu finden. Das sollte schon für sich sprechen.. .
Nur das die Dinger immer wieder zum Einsatz beim Wallerfischen empfohlen werden, irritiert mich ein wenig; hey Leute, das sind Rollen für weitsete Würfe, aber ganz sicher nicht für große Fische!
Ich habe damit im Mittelmeer schon viele große Conger gefangen und das stecken die auch gut weg, aber ein großer Waller verbiegt in der ersten Minute(!!) die Achse.
Dafür gibt es Besseres.
Petri


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> die schnur mit farbigen abschnitten
> nennt man keulenschnur, sie verjüngt sich im durchmesser
> ...



hi Hans, geiler Nick im Übrigen #6

wenn ich nem deutschen angelkameraden empfehlen darf in Griechenland zu angeln...

ich hab eim Winter die dicksten wolfsbarsche und Brassen auf 1m Entfernung gefangen....

Bei windstärken 8-9 wo andere im haus bleiben bin ich mit 4 angelruten an den strand bei 0 grad und schneeregen...

da hab ich aber innerhalb 3 std.. 12 große wolfsbarsche und Brassen gefangen.. also die wolfsbarsche alle  über 1 kilo bis 2,5 kilo und die Marmor brassen ab 500 gr aufwärts bis zu einem kilo...

Wer am Mittelmeer angeln möchte muss jetz runter... wenn die Wellen groß sind und die Windstärken über 4-5...

da brauchste keine 150m Würfe.. nur dickes blei und starke Rollen/Schnur....

Gruß 

Ps: ultegras werdens sowieso XSB kosten als 14000 140 euro... lohnt sich das 40 euro mehr auszugeben und die Ci4 zu kaufen , die sind leichter aber ob Sie besser sind deswegen weiß ich nicht


----------



## hans albers (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

moin..

na ,das ist ja schön , dass man auch mal von guten fängen
im mittelmeer hört beim brandungsangeln...

eher selten hier im forum ,und allgemein.

naja ,ist aber kein spass, bei 0 grad und 4-5 wind und stärker...

da können einem schon mal die ruten und die gischt um die ohren sausen,
vom kraut hier oben im norden gar nicht zu reden.

greetz
lars


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin..
> 
> na ,das ist ja schön , dass man auch mal von guten fängen
> im mittelmeer hört beim brandungsangeln...
> ...



die einheimischen fangen immer fisch , da ich 3 jahre in der Heimat gelebt habe, kenn ich die Tricks wann und wo man fangen kann....

Es gibt Tage an denen manche Einheimische 20 kilo Meeräsche mit nach Hause nehmen...

und auch der Köder ist wichtig, im Winter funzt ein ganz andere Köder als im Sommer...

Was es im Überfluss gibt in der Ägäis sind die Meeraale, Konghas heißen die auf deutsch glaub ich... auf griechisch "Mungri"

hab da mal nen Aal dran gehabt der war so lang wie mein Rute.. und Gewicht kann ich nur schätzen,

kannte diesen Fisch nicht da Anfänger, der hat mir ein selbstgebauten Multihaken köder mit Sardine sowas von zerfetzt und fast die Rute ins Wasser gerissen.. musste jemanden zur Hilfe holen weil es Nacht war...

Das Ding hatte Zähne, da ist der Finger ab, den diese Dinger beißen und saugen den Finger in die hinteren Zahnreihen nach hinten wech... fast wie ne Kreissäge....

Gruß


----------



## hans albers (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

yep..

der meeraal oder auch conger..

kann man die fische eigentlich essen??

greetz
lars


----------



## kerasounta (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

#ich habe den persönlich noch nie probiert...##t

der hat verdammt viele Gräten und man muss ihn in dünne scheiben schneiden in mehlr rollen und dann in der Pfanne frittieren..#6

also ich habe an einer versteckten Stelle geangelt in Hellas und wenn wir abends keine Dorade oder Marmorbrasse angeln konnten, kamen diese Konghas in der Dämmerung und hörten dann garnicht mehr auf,, die halten sich an felsigen Stränden auf..

Ich persönlich möchte die nicht fangen weil die mir immer die Multihaken versauen und ich bei Großen Konghas vorn die Schnur abschneiden muss und ein neues Vorfach basteln muss...

diese Dinger sind sowas von nervös wenn die sich im multihaken verhedern.... die Rute schlägt aus wie und nachts ist es kein Segen, ausserdem lege ich die wieder ins Wasser... und dabei muss man schon aufpassen das kein finger in das Maul kommt..


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hi! Klar kann man Conger essen - zumindest die vordere Hälfte.
Auf dem Grill wirklich lecker.. .
Der saugt auch keine Finger ein - der dreht die einfach ab; Conger können unglaublich schnell rotieren.
Ich angel ganz gezielt auf diese Fische.. .
Petri


----------



## kerasounta (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Klar kann man Conger essen - zumindest die vordere Hälfte.
> Auf dem Grill wirklich lecker.. .
> Der saugt auch keine Finger ein - der dreht die einfach ab; Conger können unglaublich schnell rotieren.
> Ich angel ganz gezielt auf diese Fische.. .
> Petri



ja so wie du das beschreibst meinte ich das....

der dreht die ab.... sind diese Congers auch hier im nordmeer heimisch???

dachte die haben wir nur im Mittelmeer....
is ja schon fast ne Plage... ich habe mal einem Tag 2 Drachenfische gefangen die waren so groß wie 1kilo wolfsbarsche... wenn du da einen weg bekommst schaffse das nicht mehr in Krankenhaus..

und den selben abend 3 Conger mit knapp 1m gefangen.... schade nur das es ein solches Überangebot an Drakenes (Drachenfischen) und congern gibt...

Dafür sind alle anderen arten selten geworden.... besonders der Wolfsbarsch der über Gibraltar nach Norden abwandert, durch die Erwärmung der Meere allgemein...


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*

Hi! Conger gibt es vom Süden Norwegens ab Richtung Süden.
Gezielt befischt werden die von mir ab dem Ärmelkanal abwärts.
Petri


----------



## mike 850T (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



> #6Ich angel ganz gezielt auf diese Fische.. .#6


Conger gibt   überall auf die Insel(GB)die großen (ab 25kg) brauchst du  mindestens 80er hauptschnur und vorfach 1,00 mit stahl am hacken ,_ multirolle ein muss wegen bremse,aber großer Conger  brandungangeln_#d................... habe probleme mit die kleine (5-15kg) mit ein brandungsrute,
 fact is ohne hilfe ab 10kg geht so gut vie garnichts auf`n felsen.


----------



## kerasounta (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Multirolle oder Brandungsrolle???*



mike 850T schrieb:


> Conger gibt   überall auf die Insel(GB)die großen (ab 25kg) brauchst du  mindestens 80er hauptschnur und vorfach 1,00 mit stahl am hacken ,_ multirolle ein muss wegen bremse,aber großer Conger  brandungangeln_#d................... habe probleme mit die kleine (5-15kg) mit ein brandungsrute,
> fact is ohne hilfe ab 10kg geht so gut vie garnichts auf`n felsen.



jo die Größen sind mir nicht untergekommen.....

meine waren eher 1 kilo bis maximal 6kilo....  kann schlecht das gewicht schätzen weil ich bei den Congern eher nach Länge gehe...

Ein Conger mit 10 kilo macht soviel Ärger das kommse mit 40er Schnur nicht hin, egal wie stark diese ist....

An der Brandung dort wo die welle sich zurückzieht habe ich schon Doraden -Marmorbrassen-wolfsbarsche verloren.... wenn das Gewicht auf den Sand geht ist die kritische Stelle... wenne keine Kescher hast oder ne 2 PErson wird es schwer...


----------

